# What Did you think of Transformers: Dark of the Moon? (Spoilers)



## Sofos (Jun 29, 2011)

Honestly, i was thinking "This is decent" until UPCOMING SPOILER UPCOMING SPOILER (THIS IS TO COVER UP THE FACT THAT SCROLLING OVER TITLE GIVES YOU SPOILER)


Spoiler



they killed of Starscream (my personal favourite), Megatron, Shockwave AND Sentinel. Seriously. All that leaves left for future renditions is Nemesis Prime and Unicron. and with how bad they fucked up the canon, id be surprised if they even know who either of those are. bastards


----------



## Metalus (Jun 29, 2011)

Both Shia Labeouf and Michael Bay said this will be their last Transformers movie so it seems the only way we get to see Unicron would be a franchise reboot


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm gonna see it tonight, can't wait.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 29, 2011)

So it turns out when you highlight over a thread title, it showed text even if it has spoiler tags.


IHGxkjwcliuhekbnerkvolknkend.


----------



## MFB (Jun 29, 2011)

If they pull another stunt like they did in #2 involving the SR-71 and Optimus Prime, I'm demanding me money back


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 29, 2011)

Transformers 2 had the most hilarious plot hole ever that could of made it 10 minutes long, I'm not expecting much, especially seeing as it's Michael Bay and 100% of the scenes on the advertisement consisted or orange and blue.


----------



## MFB (Jun 29, 2011)

Tomo009 said:


> Transformers 2 had the most hilarious plot hole ever that could of made it 10 minutes long



This.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Saw it in 3D.Plot wise is good,I guessed that way,they went this way...Have to agree with OP,


Spoiler



why kill MG and SS? But then again...it is the last film..


----------



## MickD7 (Jun 29, 2011)

saw it last night. Killed the 2nd one by a long shot. Had a bit more of a plot and the acting was alot better which is a plus. If this was the last one of Bay's transformers films I tip my hat to him because I found it a huge improvement on number 2 


basically all Im saying is Transformers Dark of the Moon... Was awesome and Transformers Rise of the Fallen... sucked


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw it yesterday. Well it was not bad but not good. The whole action scene in the city at the end of the movie was way too long for me. I almost fell asleep


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jun 30, 2011)

I bet this one would have been better if LaBeouf went to robot heaven .. and magic!


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was forced to sit through this (long story) and by the 30 minute mark I was aching for the sweet release of death.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Jun 30, 2011)

I will, with any stroke of luck, never be forced to sit through what I will most definitely find to be the biggest piece of crap since the remake of Clash Of The Titans.... IMO


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 1, 2011)

It wasn't the worst movie ever. But it was boring.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am seeing it tomorrow. I loved the first movie and the second one was a clusterfuck to saw the least. I at least want to see Leonard Nimoy as Sentinel Prime and see what they do with Shockwave. 

I am hoping one day someone does a reboot though, be cool to see what else they can do with the Transformers franchise.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jul 2, 2011)

The movie went like this:
EXPLOSIONS, EXPLOSIONS, EXPLOSIONS, EXPLOSIONS...
This movie was incredibly boring.
Honestly, I liked the second one more (less fucking explosions).


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks to this thread now I know that I'm not the only one who thinks TDotM is a boring movie...


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw it and liked it a lot. A few minor problems I had with it but overall enjoyable.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 3, 2011)

harkonnen8 said:


> The movie went like this:
> EXPLOSIONS, EXPLOSIONS, EXPLOSIONS, EXPLOSIONS...
> This movie was incredibly boring.
> Honestly, I liked the second one more (less fucking explosions).



That's a good summary


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate movies like this, but then, I don't go to the movies to see an endless string of explosions punctuated by T&A and bad acting. Just not my thing.


----------



## MFB (Jul 4, 2011)

I will be paying no more than $5 to see this on Tuesday, just for shits and kicks, should be good


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 4, 2011)

Sometimes I like movies with a lot of action and all but if there's only action and explosions, it's boring.

I thought this movie would be better that Transformers 2 but it wasn't.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Jul 4, 2011)

OlisDead said:


> Sometimes I like movies with a lot of action and all but if there's only action and explosions, it's boring.
> 
> I thought this movie would be better that Transformers 2 but it wasn't.



Me too. 

I bet if this movie had less explosions, but still had the same dialogue, poor character development and incredibly dull looking robots it still would be a better movie than it is right now.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought there was a glitch in the projection or some of the worst editting I've seen in a while......



Spoiler



The part where they set up the gateways, it's daytime and no Decepticon army in Chicago. Suddenly black screen, then it's evening and Chiocago is occupied.


 
Did I miss something??


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you missed something.


I thought the movie was great. New chick was alright for eye candy and not much else. She's a model, so meh. Shia LeBouf's freak out moments and terror screech make for funny moments. 
I wish Dino, the 458 Ferrari, had more screen time; love that car.

I didn't find the movie to be boring, quite the opposite, it kept me engaged, and entertained the entire way through.

I'm probably going to go see it again.



Spoiler



I had a sad when Starscream died


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 6, 2011)

Just because it's an action movie doesn't mean you're not supposed to give a fuck about what's actually going on. It's hard to do that when the director turns everything that sucks about his movies into a counting game with explosions.


----------



## samincolour (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't like it, my mate fell asleep halfway through! Just seemed to last for ages too. There were a few good funny bits, and the overall film wasn't TOO bad, but that new bird just can't act for SHIT. She was horrendous!


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 7, 2011)

I liked it. It was way better than Rise of the Fallen. And it might even top the first one for me. 

I was a huge Transformers fan as a kid so these are special to me, and i don't think Michael Bay ruined anything, at least not too badly. 

These movies might not be done in the best way possible, but i do enjoy them very much. And Dark of the Moon looked fucking awesome. Epic would be a good word to describe it. 

The only thing i was left missing was THE last big fight between Optimus and Megatron. But oh well... they had a good duel in the first one. 


Oh, and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley is quite hot indeed...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2011)

Definitely the worst film I have ever seen. 

The things I would do to Rosie Huntington-Whiteley...


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 8, 2011)

Those of you saying it's the worst movie you've ever seen, have obviously never seen Secret Window.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't lie, I did laugh numerous times, but not for the right reasons. Sam's mum was intentionally funny, the rest of the times I laughed it was because of the sheer scale of how ridiculous things got.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 11, 2011)

First half = pretty good fun
2nd half (well once the last act in Chicago started) = mess for all the same reasons TF2 was a mess


----------



## Black_Sheep (Jul 12, 2011)

^ So you could build me one? Cool. But hey! i don't want it to be any cheap quality crap then! alright? (stupid troll...) 


I still say the movie was great. Very entertaining.


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 12, 2011)

First of all let me say that I have an issue with films that are made for looks over a story line, so I knew what to expect going into this. That said however my expectations were demolished by just how awful I found it.

I can definitely mirror everyone else's sentiments about it being boring and way longer than necessary, and that the story line is pretty much non-existant, but I have a couple of other issues that really bugged me.



Spoiler



First of all, for a film that is selling tickets because of the grand spectacle and the visuals, there are a few points where the imagery fucking sucks. For example when the marine type guys are squirrel suiting into the city, that was so unbelievable and obviously fake that it alone ruined everything that they had done well visually.





Spoiler



Secondly, and also finally since I don't want to turn this into a complain-rant, fuck Michael Bay for thinking it was a good idea to get Leonard Nimoy to say his famous line from Wrath of Khan, but also fuck Leonard Nimoy for going along with it.


 When that happened I was so angry that I wanted to poo my pants in protest.

The last thing, which I won't use spoiler tags for since it's in every one of his films, what is with Michael Bay filming and then inserting random shots, that really aren't needed, of characters saying "cool" lines that sometimes only vaguely relate to the plot. All with the same fucking camera angle and all, up close, looking up to the character, with the actor/actress looking off into the distance. I'm so done with this franchise.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 12, 2011)

I hated both previous Transformers films, but when the credits rolled at the start of 3 I wiped the slate clean and judged it entirely on it's own merits. Although the storytelling was appalling, I still managed to enjoy the first 20 minutes or so, even up to and maybe including Sam getting a job. However, the complete lack of vision and just general laziness on Michael Bay's part during the second half of the film just cannot be overlooked. It genuinely angers me that that man gets given so much money to make something that has little to no artistic merit whatsoever.


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh and also, as was brought to my attention by Jan Hoeglund the other day...



Methinks Steve Jablonsky has been a lazy and plagiarising son of a bitch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't see videos because I'm at work but I'm guessing it's a Hans Zimmer and a Steve Jablonsky video? If so, it should be noted that Steve Jablonsky works for Hans Zimmer's Remote Control Productions...


----------



## PeteyG (Jul 12, 2011)

I edited the post to include a singular, more concise video getting the point across, but yes it's a comparison of Steve Jablonsky's track "It's Our Fight" from Transformers 3 and Zack Hemsey's "Mind Heist" from the trailer of Inception.

From what I can gather Zack Hemsey doesn't work for Remote Control, in fact is an individual composer, working independently to try and get by, and was employed completely separately for the production of the trailer. I would also imagine that what has happened on Steve Jablonsky's end is that the temp track for him to work to was Mind Heist, but the fact that Steve Jablonsky is a composer who is backed by megabucks and has a whole production team working with him, this is lazy and fucking awful on his part.

There's an interesting blog here by Zack Hemsey about it...
!: "It's Our Fight" by...Steve Jablonsky???


----------

